# el hombre bala



## ninux

¡Hola! 
En un chiste de Les Luthiers hay la presentación de un circo.
El presentador dice: - ... ¡Y el hombre bala! Y se escucha: "¡baah!" 
Pensando en cómo podría traducirlo se me ocurrió:

- Il lupo mannaro (l'uomo lupo)... (forse per contrasto potrebbe capirsi)
- la donna più "bela" del mondo
- l'uomo più peloso del mondo

Pero, entre todos, me parece más inmediata la primera, sobre todo si es que quiero traducir con subtítulos.

¿Ustedes qué opinan? ¡Voten o den su contribución!

Gracias a los foreros que encuentro siempre.


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola, Ninux!
Mi opinión se resume en una pregunta: ¿qué relación hay entre el "hombre bala" y un hombre peludo o el hombre lobo?
El "hombre bala" es el protagonista de un número circense que consiste en salir una persona disparada como un proyectil de un cañón.
¿Qué tal se entendería _l'uomo missile_?
Ver: hombre bala.


----------



## Neuromante

El problema es que el hombre bala... bala como las ovejas. No es un  "uomo cannone" O sí que lo es, pero sólo hasta que se oye el balido de fondo Se trata de Les Luthiers: El lenguaje está cogido con pinzas y pasado por una autopsia terminal.

Quizás puedas encontrar alguna opción que no tenga que ver con las ovejas. Yo no me concentraría en conservar el juego de palabras con la palabra "bala" sino entre las figuras del circo y los sonidos de los animales.


----------



## 0scar

La onomatopeya del balido es _be_, en este caso ¡_beeeee!_


----------



## Neuromante

Óscar, es Les Luthiers y ya dice Ninux que se "escucha", no es un texto escrito. Hay un monólogo (De Les Luthiers, como no) que explica los diferentes sonidos que hacen las ovejas al balar, seguro que lo conoces.


----------



## ursu-lab

In generale "el hombre bala" è l'"uomo cannone", come nella splendida canzone di Francesco De Gregori, "La donna cannone". I nomi dei personaggi freaks del circo a volte sono diversi in italiano e in spagnolo, Maciste è "el hombre forzudo", la donna scimmia (vd. il film di Ferreri) è la "mujer barbuda", ecc  Ma non mi viene in mente niente che possa associare un uomo cannone a una pecora che bela...
Se è una barzelletta in cui non ci sono immagini di uomini, si può anche cambiare con "la donna più _bela_ del mondo".

Ah, ora mi è venuta in mente una proposta: L'"uomo ariete". L'ariete "bela" e viene lanciato (be', a dire la verità viene spinto ma sempre con velocità...) per spaccare le porte...


----------



## ninux

Neuromante said:


> Óscar, es Les Luthiers y ya dice Ninux que se "escucha", no es un texto escrito. Hay un monólogo (De Les Luthiers, como no) que explica los diferentes sonidos que hacen las ovejas al balar, seguro que lo conoces.


  Siempre Mundstock que presenta...

Gracias a todos; sí, sabía traducir en italiano el hombre bala... Pero, como ya han dicho, no resultaba el chiste.



Tombatossals said:


> Mi opinión se resume en una pregunta: ¿qué relación hay entre el "hombre bala" y un hombre peludo o el hombre lobo?


*Hombre Lobo*: en mi cabeza se me presentaba la imagen de un animal feroz y escuchaba un balido, que es el sonido del animal presa de él. Como decía, por contraste de lo que te imaginas sale el chiste. 
*hombre peludo*: bueno, por ahí se me ocurría: peludo como un oveja. Pero esto no es inmediato como la representación imaginada que choca con el sonido inesperado y en los subtítulos no resultaría chistoso.




ursu-lab said:


> Ah,  ora mi è venuta in mente una proposta: L'"uomo ariete". L'ariete "bela"  e viene lanciato (be', a dire la verità viene spinto ma sempre con  velocità...) per spaccare le porte...


.   Eso sí, puede ser bueno.


----------



## 0scar

Sí se escucha la onomatopeya de una oveja hay que transcribir _beee_ y no_ baaah
*be**.*
*1. *onomat. U. para imitar el balido del carnero, de la oveja y de la cabra.
*bah**.*
*1. *interj. U. para denotar incredulidad o desdén. U. t. repetida.

DRAE

_


----------



## ninux

0scar said:


> Sí se escucha la onomatopeya de una oveja hay que transcribir _beee_ y no_ baaah
> *be**.*
> *1. *onomat. U. para imitar el balido del carnero, de la oveja y de la cabra.
> *bah**.*
> *1. *interj. U. para denotar incredulidad o desdén. U. t. repetida.
> 
> DRAE
> 
> _


¡Bueno, Oscar! Gracias, escribí lo primero que se me ocurrió.  Pensaba que, como en italiano se dice belare y se escribe "beee", en español  que se dice balar se debiera escribir "baaa". Si debiera escribirlo otra vez te prometo lo haré bien.   (A no ser que deba transcribir el otro monologo de Mundstock que citó Neuromante ). Pero... ¿Tienes propuestas sobre la traducción del hombre bala?


----------



## 0scar

Esa parte obviamente no se puede traducir, la solución es explicarlo en los subtítulos y no traducirlo.


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Sí se escucha la onomatopeya de una oveja hay que transcribir _beee_ y no_ baaah
> *be**.*
> *1. *onomat. U. para imitar el balido del carnero, de la oveja y de la cabra.
> *bah**.*
> *1. *interj. U. para denotar incredulidad o desdén. U. t. repetida.
> 
> DRAE
> 
> _


Pensé que te referías al juego de palabras, (Que no lo habías detectado) No a que estuvieras corrigiendo el error de Ninux.


----------



## ninux

Gracias de verdad Oscar por haberme corregido, te lo agradezco aunque yo haya parecido un poco rudo.
Respecto a la traducción, yo antes también habría hecho lo mismo que tú... Pero desde que participé a un workshop de subtítulos me enseñaron las reglas: *hay que escribir todo máximo  en 45 caracteres (comprensivos de los espacios) y no más que dos líneas*. Y no se puede explicar un chiste así en dos líneas, habría que parar la reproducción del DVD.


----------



## ursu-lab

In effett i sottotitoli non hanno la funzione delle note a piè di pagina  
Ma almeno facci sapere come hai risolto il problema e non lasciarci con la curiosità...


----------



## 0scar

Hay subtítulos y subtítulos, los subtítulos para sordos explican todo porque es necesario.

En este caso, en principio, no habría que ponerle nada y que se ría solo el que sabe castellano, y si tiene que ir algo tendría que ser algo muy breve nada más para que se entienda que es un juego de palabras, no se pude hacer otra cosa.


----------



## Kaxgufen

No se necesita mucho para una aclaración breve, con el recurso de dejar la palabra bala en castellano y en cursiva:

-L'uomo _bala_! (bala= bela, ed anche palla)
-Beeee!

Puedo equivocarme, mi italiano no es de diez.


----------



## Neuromante

La verdad es que no creo que haga falta escribir *¡¡¡BBBAAAA!!!* en los subtítulos. Estarías ahorrándote una línea para explicarlo un poco.


----------



## Massimo_m

Suggerisco una possibile traduzione che conserva un poco dell'effetto onomatopeico:
l'uomo cannone - Nooo!

Forse ci sono soluzioni migliori ma mi pare che l'indirizzo sia questo, cosa dite?


----------



## ursu-lab

O "l'uomo più becco del mondo" (=cornuto) o "più pecorone" (=fifone), in modo da lasciare "beeeeeeh".


----------



## ninux

Massimo_m said:


> Suggerisco una possibile traduzione che conserva un poco dell'effetto onomatopeico:
> l'uomo cannone - Nooo!
> 
> Forse ci sono soluzioni migliori ma mi pare che l'indirizzo sia questo, cosa dite?


In effetti si sente chiaramante un belato, quindi il nooo! Ci starebbe male perché stravolgerebbe tutto creando il sospetto di una traduzione sbagliata, anche se fatta con cervello... Comunque, scusa Massimo, non l'ho capita. 



Neuromante said:


> La verdad es que no creo que haga falta escribir *¡¡¡BBBAAAA!!!* en los subtítulos. Estarías ahorrándote una línea para explicarlo un poco.


¡Por supuesto que no! Como querría traducirlo para los italianos y no para los sordos, estaría de más. Los italianos somos muy inteligentes: entendemos los balidos en español también.
De todas maneras, sería ¡Beee! y no ¡Baaa! como bien nos hacía notar Óscar.



ursu-lab said:


> In effett i sottotitoli non hanno la funzione delle note a piè di pagina
> Ma almeno facci sapere come hai risolto il problema e non lasciarci con la curiosità...


Uhmm alla fine mi era piaciuta tanto la tua prima soluzione: calza a pennello. Però forse la cambierei con una cosa che si avvicina più allo strumento di sfondamento (testa d'ariete) tipo: 
- l'uomo con la testa d'ariete! o - il testa d'ariete!
Se avete altre proposte continuate a dirmelo, perché per il momento é solo un'idea, devo ancora cominciare il lavoro!


----------

